
The truth behind Google Cloud egress traffic - vadimska
https://blog.doit-intl.com/the-truth-behind-google-cloud-egress-traffic-6e8f57b5c2f8
======
wipika4u
egress is a nice way to make money :)

------
vadimska
I think egress costs are the primary factor behind "cloud bill shock".
Tracking and understanding them is a key to avoid surprises when you get your
monthly invoice from cloud provider.

------
yoram_benyaacov
visibility, finally...

